

Python Library for Google Translate - pkrumins
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/python-library-for-google-translate/

======
Jakob
You can use Google Translate over HTTP like this:

[http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/services/language/translate?...](http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/services/language/translate?v=1.0&langpair=en%7Cit&q=yourwordhere)

They're not bad. I use it in a TextMate-Script which replaces Text with the
translation (for gettext files).

------
jamongkad
I find this incredibly useful for internationalizing apps! I can tell I'm
going to have alot of fun using this lib.

~~~
ilyak
Please don't use it for I18N.

It would surely produce some funny yet useless message and is vulnerable to
poisoning.

~~~
mr_dbr
Good point, or you end up with situations like
<http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/7702913.stm>

> When officials asked for the Welsh translation of a road sign, they thought
> the reply was what they needed. Unfortunately, the e-mail response to
> Swansea council said in Welsh: "I am not in the office at the moment. Send
> any work to be translated".

That said, using Google Translate to make an initial translation should be
fine, as long as you get someone who actually speaks the language to check it
over before release.. For smaller projects, it's going to be easier to get
someone check over a file, than getting them to manually translate hundreds of
phrases

------
chimariko
I've been looking for a natural language translation library for Python
lately. And here it comes, Peteris Krumins writes one, thanks Peteris!

~~~
mfalcon
This could help too: <http://www.nltk.org/>

~~~
chimariko
Great, I'll check this one out too.

------
elblanco
Nice!

